# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  imac προβλημα

## apostatis

γεια σας 

εχω εναν imac 27 του 2012 και εχω το εξης προβλημα

αφου τον ανοιξω μετα απο κανα 10λεπτο ακουγεται ενας περιεργος ηχος σαν τσιτσιρισμα συνεχομενα

δεν ξερω πως να το περιγραψω

δεν ειναι ανεμιστηρας η δισκος αλλα κατι σαν ρευμα

οπως κοιταω την οθονη ακουγεται απο αριστερα απο την μεση και λιγο πιο κατω

προσπαθησα να το ηχογραφησω δεν ακουγεται ξεκαθαρα αλλα ουτε και τοσο εντονα
δεν ξερω πως να σας ανεβασω το mp3 να το ακουσετε

----------


## apostatis

Κανεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να ειναι;

----------


## emeliss

Άλλαξε την φωτεινότητα σε μεγάλα βήματα. Αλλάζει και η ένταση του ήχου;
Συνήθως τέτοια προβλήματα είναι από τροφοδοτικό ή από inverter οθόνης.

----------


## apostatis

> Άλλαξε την φωτεινότητα σε μεγάλα βήματα. Αλλάζει και η ένταση του ήχου;
> Συνήθως τέτοια προβλήματα είναι από τροφοδοτικό ή από inverter οθόνης.


αλλαζοντας φωτεινοτητα αλλαζει η ενταση του ηχου ελαχιστα

----------


## emeliss

Ίσως inverter οθόνης. Είναι τόσο ενοχλητικό ώστε να ψάξεις για επισκευή / ανταλλακτικά;

----------


## apostatis

> Ίσως inverter οθόνης. Είναι τόσο ενοχλητικό ώστε να ψάξεις για επισκευή / ανταλλακτικά;


οχι αλλα καποια στιγμη θα παραδωσει πνευμα?

----------


## emeliss

Αν ήταν στην εγγύηση το έστελνες χωρίς σκέψη. Τώρα θες να πληρώσεις προκαταβολικά;

----------

